# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  Project Insight, world-class wheelchair-friendly driverless electric shuttles for low speed pedestrian areas, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - insight-cav.com

twitter.com/InsightCAV




> INSIGHT, an all British sector-leading consortium comprising Westfield Sportscars, Birmingham City University, Heathrow Enterprises, Fusion Processing and Conigital Group will aim to establish the UK as the forefront of driverless vehicle technology.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Project INSIGHT: State-of-the-art autonomous low-speed vehicle designed for city environment"

May 30, 2017

----------

